
I Don't Give a Shit About Licensing - zoABSTdm
https://www.rdegges.com/2016/i-dont-give-a-shit-about-licensing/
======
Piskvorrr
Interesting. What about licenses trying to _preserve_ this freedom?
(Preventing "so, here's this somewhat-usable program, let's make it awesome
and never release the awesome source to the public")

